# Relocating Nova Scotia



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi,
it has been finally decided that on landing we will settle in Nova Scotia, there is employment for both of us, and accomodation to buy seems top be cheaper than elsewhere I think, though rental costs are higher by looking through real estate agents and rental companies 
Can we swap our driving licences without sitting a test, what is the cost of living in comparisin to the rest of Canada, and the school system we have 2 boys 14 and 12 where will they fit into the grade system.
I have a heavy goods licence , I dont plan to use it but initially, I might have to until I find my feet, is this a straight swap or will i have to sit an assessment test. 
All advice on the area good and bad would be appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> Hi,
> it has been finally decided that on landing we will settle in Nova Scotia, there is employment for both of us, and accomodation to buy seems top be cheaper than elsewhere I think, though rental costs are higher by looking through real estate agents and rental companies
> Can we swap our driving licences without sitting a test, what is the cost of living in comparisin to the rest of Canada, and the school system we have 2 boys 14 and 12 where will they fit into the grade system.
> I have a heavy goods licence , I dont plan to use it but initially, I might have to until I find my feet, is this a straight swap or will i have to sit an assessment test.
> All advice on the area good and bad would be appreciated


You'll find all the information on Nova Scotia driver licenses at Service Nova Scotia - Registry of Motor Vehicles - Drivers Licence Information

Housing is cheaper in NS than most of the rest of the country. Everything else in total on a par with UK, some items are cheaper, some more expensive. As far as schools your boys will probably fit into grades 6 and 8 but the school board will assess and fit them in at the right level.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Nova Scotia is a beautifull province in whick to live , dependant on the area you settle , they are also very friendly and helpfull , but very loyal to other Nova Scotians over strangers when it comes to employment , I lived there for almost 2 years and made many friends , the lack of work made me return to Ontario where I always made a good living .

The winters can be severe in Nova Scotia , so be prepared for that when you decide to buy a home , make sure you will have an area that will be readily accesasable to your employment , ask around the area you pick , I found people to be pretty honest in general .


----------

